# Bakersfield, CA ID#A918039 (Going to a foster)



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My heart just goes out to this one...  She has that same defeated look that Tasha had before we brought her home. 


Cross posted. 

I am a female, tan and black German Shepherd Dog. BAKERSFIELD CA KCAC

The shelter staff think I am about 2 years old​​


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you know how she is with other dogs? 
We'll be down in that area quite possibly, for Christmas. 
But there's probably a rescue closer that could get her sooner...


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Do you know how she is with other dogs?
> We'll be down in that area quite possibly, for Christmas.
> But there's probably a rescue closer that could get her sooner...


Her thread on facebook says she is fearful. She is being temp tested tomorrow. I can try to find out who you can contact if you are interested.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a sad face. Poor baby.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

oh this breaks my heart.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Her thread on facebook says she is fearful. She is being temp tested tomorrow. I can try to find out who you can contact if you are interested.


Yes, go ahead...if nobody else steps up we'll commit to her. We just placed our two foster GSD females and have room


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> Her thread on facebook says she is fearful. She is being temp tested tomorrow. I can try to find out who you can contact if you are interested.


Yes, go ahead...if nobody else steps up we'll commit to her. We just placed our two foster GSD females and have room


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Yes, go ahead...if nobody else steps up we'll commit to her. We just placed our two foster GSD females and have room


Sent you a PM with contact info.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Can you mail it to me, [email protected] ? Thanks


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Can you mail it to me, [email protected] ? Thanks


Sent.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Safe...


----------

